# Gentoo IA64 / AMD64 - UEFI Boot

## thunderfly81

Hallo

Ich habe mir ein neues Notebook (LENOVO G580) zugelegt. Es war ein vorinstalliertes Win8 (UEFI Boot) drauf, welches ich gelöscht habe.

Ich wollte mir Gentoo mit EFI Boot installieren und habe mir zu diesem zweck install-ia64-minimal-20130205.iso downgeloaded ... aber der Laptop bootet nicht ... ich denke es liegt am Prozessor (I5-3210M) welches wohl nicht zu einer IA64 Prozessor Gruppe gehört. 

Die Frage ist nun ... wie kann ich mir Gentoo mit EFI Boot auf dem Laptop installieren ? 

Danke

----------

## b3rT

Der Prozessor hat eine 64bit Architektur: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/67355

Du solltest aber ein wenig konkretisieren, an welcher Stelle es hakt. Mit Deiner Beschreibung sind wir irgendwo zwischen einer verbrannten CD und einer abgeschlossenen Installation, die nicht bootet. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das EFI die CD nicht als Boot-Medium anzeigt?

 *Quote:*   

>  Die meisten Implementationen bieten direkt im ersten Menü (EFI Boot-Manager) einige Optionen zur Auswahl, dessen axakte Wortwahl variiert, aber in etwa wie "CD Boot", "Removable Media Boot" oder "Internal Bootable DVD" aussieht. Wählen Sie diese Option.
> 
> Sollte ihre EFI-Implementation diese Option nicht bieten, können Sie die CD mittels der EFI-Shell booten. Sämtliche Implementationen beinhalten eine Option die Shell zu betreten. Wählen Sie diese Option. Die EFI-Shell wird Ihnen nun eine Liste von blockorientierten Geräten (blkn:) sowie eine Liste von Dateisystemen, auf die die EFI-Shell zugreifen kann (fsn:) anzeigen.
> 
> In den meisten Fällen wird die Option fs0: die richtige Wahl sein; ungeachtet dessen sollten Sie mit fsn einen Eintrag für Ihr CD-Laufwerk sehen (der Geräte-Pfad des CD-Laufwerks beinhaltet CDROM in der Bezeichnung). Tippen Sie fsn: ein, wobei n entsprechend ersetzt und durch einen Doppelpunkt abgeschlossen wird, gefolgt von der Enter-Taste. Tippen Sie also nicht nur einfach elilo und die Enter-Taste. 

  http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-ia64.xml?part=1&chap=2&style=printable

----------

## py-ro

IA64 sind Itanium, du brauchst die AMD64 Version

----------

## thunderfly81

@b3rT 

Wenn ich die CD (AMD IA64 iso) einlege und von der booten will kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm ... es tut sich rein gar nichts

Eine abgeschlossene Installation kanns auch nicht sein da es beim booten des InstallerMediums (installer CD AMS IA64) scheitert ... 

@py-ro

ja dachte ich mir fast ... die Frage ist aber ... wenn ich Gentoo AMD64 installiere und diese auf Testing (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" - make.conf) upgrade ... kann ich nachträglich efi boot einrichten ?

ich denk mir einfach den kernel anpassen und meinem efi boot manager sagen das er nun von der vorhandenen gentoo installation booten soll ?

danke für die antworten

ich konnte kaum schlafen wegen dem scheiß gg

----------

## py-ro

Die Krux ist, du musst per EFI gebootet haben um einen EFI Boot einzurichten.

Nimm die Sysrescuecd, die kann sowohl per BIOS, als auch per EFI Booten.

----------

## Jean-Paul

@schmidicom hat mal einen schönen Betrag dazu geschrieben (letzter Post)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940826-highlight-efi.html

 *thunderfly81 wrote:*   

> ich konnte kaum schlafen wegen dem scheiß gg

 

Das legt sich mit der Zeit  :Smile: 

Jean-Paul

----------

